# Trying to cut the gut and increase calorie intake



## worstfavorite (May 11, 2015)

207lbs
12-14 % body fat
6' tall
Trying to cut the gut and increase calorie intake.

Currently at the start of week 2 eq and sust 250 20 weeks.

I rest one day a week and work every muscle at least twice.  

I eat yogurt, salmon, tilapia, cheese sticks, eggs, protein bars and shakes daily (2000 calories)

What else can I snack on to up my cals about 2000?   

Any other ideas or suggestions are appreciated 

Thank you


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2015)

worstfavorite said:


> 207lbs
> 12-14 % body fat
> 6' tall
> Trying to cut the gut and increase calorie intake.
> ...



I think something is lost in translation here.

You want to cut

You want to increase muscle

You eat a total of 7 different foods two of which aren't actually food

You are eating 2000 calories now and want to add another 2000 calories while cutting

Is all of that correct?  Cause I am wondering where your carbs are, where are the fats and how many calories are you supposed to be eating to maintain your weight? Among other things...


----------



## Assassin32 (May 11, 2015)

So you're 12% bf and you're trying to cut the gut? At 12% you should be showing abs dude.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 11, 2015)

protein bars... I only eat those things when Im in a pinch. You can easily get way better options that these.


----------



## Paolos (May 11, 2015)

worstfavorite said:


> 207lbs
> 12-14 % body fat
> 6' tall
> Trying to cut the gut and increase calorie intake.
> ...



Chicken, beef, rice, sweet potato,  red potato, oats & raw nuts. DONT SNACK EAT MEALS!


----------



## snake (May 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think something is lost in translation here.
> 
> You want to cut
> 
> ...



worstfavorite,

It may be in your best interest to address these valid questions. We can't really help without the right information.


----------



## bvs (May 12, 2015)

cut the gut but increase calories? that doesnt make sense bro


----------



## stonetag (May 13, 2015)

Give vague info, try to extract the facts, and POOF, their gone!


----------



## curtisvill (May 13, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Give vague info, try to extract the facts, and POOF, their gone!



It is easier to leave when you are given the truth so you can search for the answers you want to hear elsewhere as opposed to listening to the truth.


----------



## Joliver (May 13, 2015)

Man, you have to eat a lot of cheese sticks to list them individually.  I do too!!!  

Just do what you do and drink a gallon of milk. It's the easiest change you can make without overhauling your diet. Your diet does need some work, but I'm no expert....or hypocrite.


----------



## Gator (May 13, 2015)

Cut or bulk holmes? 

Theres no way anybody can validate your questions with the mixed info you gave.


----------



## Gator (May 13, 2015)

Cut or bulk holmes? 

Theres no way anybody can validate your questions with the mixed info you gave.


----------



## Bippal (May 13, 2015)

You're not eating nearly enough cheese sticks, clearly.


----------

